# Prregnant Balloon Mollies!



## ALukens (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey,
This is my first post! I recently bought a couple of balloon mollies and I think one is pregnant. She has been shimmying and hiding for a little over a week now and no babies. I have her separated into her own 10 gallon tank away from the other fish now. I just was wondering what the ideal conditions for giving birth are and I was also wondering if I could put 2 pregnant females in the same tank together to give birth. 
Thanks!!!!
-Alyssa


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

^^ welcome to FF. How long have you had them? Normally drop after about 4 weeks or so. but if you notice a dark spot at the base of their stomach that's normally the babies. When/if she starts getting Square around her stomach it's normally a good indication she'll drop soon. Most of the time it's just intuition. ^^ 

Try putting in some plants of some sort so she feels safer and feels that the babies will be safer. They also tend to give birth during the night. In my personal opinion i wouldn't put 2 pregnant females in together as if ones hungry she will eat the babies so if you have them both in at the same time the other girly might eat them. Hope this helps.


----------



## ALukens (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had her for about a week, she is all black so I cant see any darkened skin, she is squared off though. The tank does have many plants and a castle to hide in.


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah i just have my babies in my regular tank they find places to hide and we pulled out 12 our last time around = ) but yeah if she squared shes withing a week and they like to have them at night like said above but if you want the babies safe have lots of hiding spots one of my frys favorite was behing the themometer good luck with the babies they are fun


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

Yea sounds like it shouldn't be too long. I find if you leave her in the dark for a day or so it tends to help too, so don't turn on the light for a day or 2 this might clam her down a little and relax enough to drop. ^^ good luck with the babies


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Can you post a pic? It sounds like she is going to give birth soon.


----------

